# 2 weeks! Lots and lots of kitten pics



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Ok, bear with me, I took four discs worth of shots today so they may take a while for me to post. But they're worth it...


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Snuggle buddies...


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Prince John discovered the outside world today:


----------



## catobsessed4 (Mar 23, 2004)

YAY!!!

MORE KITTEN PICS!!

*drools over orange tabby*


----------



## catobsessed4 (Mar 23, 2004)

that last picture of the orange tabby is just amazing. I think I'm going to print it out and hang it up in my room 

(does the orange tabby kitten have a name yet? i may have missed it... although I am quite obsessive over that one)
edit: duh! i see the name now, i'm a bit slow at times


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

And now the official "two week" shots

Anderson:









#2 (AddFran's favorite baby still doesn't have a name...  )









Mico:









Prince John (aka PJ): "Yes, I really am that cute."


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Play time on my bed:


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

They're starting to support themselves on their back legs and take a few steps:




























"Look, Mom, I'm upright."


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm in love. Is my favorite a boy or a girl? We've got to name him/her. It's just not right.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Okay, that shot of them all with their tails in the air is just too cute for words!


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

I know, I know  And she's a girl...


----------



## rachel5689 (Aug 24, 2004)

The dark one is sooooooooo cute!! are you going to keep them?


----------



## malcolmsmom (Jun 18, 2004)

spacemonkey said:


> Mico:




oh!! You named her the name I suggested to you!!! It suits her, little Monkey!! We thought about naming our new kitten Mico but hubby said her name should be Ophelia the second he saw her, and he usually has no interest in naming pets so we went with that!

What sweet kittens!!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Grey kitty looks curious and tough. 


A girl! Okay, well I'm still a firm believer in names being fairly unisex...so let me take a stab...


Agatha
Ainslee
Gertrude
Gretta
Luna
Mrs. Schmidt 
*growing up my grandma's neighbor was named "Mrs. Schmidt" and she had a cat that looks just like this little kitten...makes me think of her every time I see the pictures! So, I couldn't help but post the name, cuz I do think it's kinda cute too. *

Summit
Willow


Okay, that's all i got off the top of my head.


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

Precious!!! Enjoy them while they are so tiny and cute, because pretty soon all of these AWWWWW's will turn into ARRRGGGHHHHH's!!!! But you'll still love them anyway! 8)


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

For some reason I think she looks like a Willow. 
Strange huh?


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

So great!!! i liove those little tails.. how awesome!


----------



## Hana (May 29, 2004)

Oh my god. That picture with all their tails in the air? I think it's possibly the cutest picture I have ever seen in my life......
They are ALL so cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

ok..it's been 3 days? do we have new pics!!!! :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Ok, Anderson is seriously about the cutest kitten I have ever seen in my life!!


----------



## BritChipmunk (Jun 3, 2004)

*Squeals* more pics more pics!!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Ok that picture with all their tails up was soooooo cute and funny, I have to show it to my bf later........ :wink:


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Okay, okay....I'm at work right now (6 am - ugh), just got back from the trip last night. Weekends with teens defy description, sorta somewhere between exhaustion and euphoria. I had total kitten withdrawels though...

I'll take some pics today and post them. They've started walking now, and picking up some speed too. And kitten #2 has finally been named..


----------

